# CCB Lady and Cinderella



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Here are my two favorite does from this kidding season- CCB Pretty's Lil' Lady and CCB Cinderella both born the end of February.

I'm going to have to sell one but I have no idea which I am going to sell! They are both the best babies I have ever produced!

(Cinderella has the white stripe down her nose and Lady has the red face with the white spot)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice girls!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow! Gorgeous girls:drool:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful! I'm looking forward to seeing them at WW this weekend.  Are you or your brother showing JABGA?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you! My brother will be showing in JABGA, I unfortunately am an adult now and cannot show in the junior show!  haha


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous, Congrats!! At least you have time to decide


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

They are just precious! Thanks for sharing the pictures! We love your buck! He is beautiful!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They look great! Love the white ones with red heads.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you! I think I am going to consign one of them to the sale in August, it is such a hard decision on who to sell and who to keep but I cannot keep all my babies!

At the show this past weekend Cinderella placed 2nd to last in both shows in the 0-3 month class but it was due to her pigment as it is only about 50% filled in. Lady placed 4th in both shows. Overall I am super proud as they are my first born and bred does entered in an ABGA show, I had only ever showed does I had purchased.


----------

